# 100g/noob stocking question



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello,

I recently decided to switch my 100g tropical tank over to Malawi (Mbuna) Cichlids.

Left over in the tank from before the switch are:
2x Blue Gourami (my feelings won't be hurt if these don't survive the Cichlids and/or their higher pH preferences)
1x Giant Danio (same as above)
1x Albino Bristlenose Pleco (I'm hoping he survives)

The tank does have a moderate amount of hiding places, but I do plan on adding lots more rock to create more. PH is around 7.2 - I'll be adding more limestone to gradually raise this, but the pet store keeps all fish in water about 7.0, so I don't want there to be too much difference from that until I know I already have all the fish I'm going to want (at least from that pet store).

As far as Cichlids, I have:

2x Acei
2x Yellow Lab
2x Kenyi

They've been in the tank for several days now (not quite a week, and aside from a bit of mild chasing around, I haven't seen any fighting. They're too young now for me to determine their gender, but based on what I've read _after_ having bought the fish, I should have gotten 4-5 each of 1 or 2 type, with the goal being to have a ratio of about 1 male to 3 females.

At this point, I've only got enough in the budget (until next month) to buy 2-3 more fish... so with all that said my question is - which should I add more of first? I understand that adult Aceis and Yellow Labs are a bit less aggressive than Kenyis - so should I aim for a balanced 'quad' of Kenyis before adding to the count of the other two? Or vice versa?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the tank? That will help determine good stocking suggestions.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

External measurements are 60"W x 20" H x 18' D - (might be closer to 90g than 100... tank was in the house when I moved in)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

That's a nice size tank, but probably too small for kenyi. You'd want at least a 6' tank for them. I have never kept them, but they are never recommended, especially for beginners. Any chance you can return them? You would need to aim for 10-12 females per male with the kenyi.

How was the tank cycled? That will determine how many you can add at a time.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Understood... I could probably return them if that's the best way to go.

The tank has had various tropical fish in it (never more than about 12-15 at a time) since I moved in about 3 years ago. Nitrates have crept up when I get lazy on water changes, but I've never had a problem with ammonia or nitrites.

Perhaps at this point my best bet would be to exchange the 2 Kenyi's for 2 more Yellow Labs, and get 2 more Acei's at the same time? And later on down the road when I have the cash (and filtration capacity), 4-5 of something else by mail order?

The selection of Mbuna's at my LFS is relatively limited (Aceis, Yellow Labs, Auratus, Kenyi, Bumblebees). I understand Auruatus are also quite aggressive... How about Bumblebees?

Thanks!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Avoid the Crabo(bumblebees). I suggest stocking 8 each of the labs and acei. Sounds like your bacteria should be sufficient. Maybe do one species at a time. Then look through the profile section and see what you like. You can definitely add 2 more species.

If trading in the kenyi, why not offload the tropicals as well?


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like a plan 

The Kenyi are still within the 14 day return period... The other tropicals aren't. I'll definitely check to see if they would take them though.

Thanks again!


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with Iggy, unless you can accurately sex the fish, stock AT LEAST 8 juveniles - I actually would do 10 to make sure you get 4-5 females. It is difficult to add more of a species later because the newbs are likely to get picked on and may not be accepted into the "club". Ideally you add them all at once.

If it were me, I'd return the Kenyi and Labs and get store credit for the tropicals. Then bring your acei total up to 8. When you get more cash, add 8 labs. Then add a 3rd species later, hopefully something other than Kenyi, Bumblebee, or Auratus. I'd look for a cynotilapia species (Afras are pretty common) or rusties. Post a list of all the species you can get and you'll get some good advice here.

I think it is usually best to stock the LEAST aggressive species first (acei or labs), so they can claim territory before the more aggressive / territorial fish are added. It can also help to re-arrange the rocks when adding new fish to break up established territories.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wait a sec... Is your LFS Petsmart?


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes... It's a Pet Smart. I'm thinking I'll try ordering from an online retailer once I've got the Acei and Labs established


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

When I first started out I didn't know anything, really. I bought some labs and acei from a Petsmart. After I joined the forum, I learned a little bit. I took the labs back, because I believed they were hybrids. I made a stink, and they accepted them, even though it was a couple months later. The manager agreed with me on the hybrids.

I still have an acei from Petsmart. He is a very pretty male.

I would definitely return the kenyi, and probably the labs. They won't take the tropicals. Ordering online is awesome. You get what you want.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I think that's what I'll do then (return Kenyi and Labs, and start with just Acei).

When I am ready to get some Labs again, is there a reason to stay away from the Petsmart ones?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They are usually hybrids.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks again for all the input!

As far as Petsmart's Yellow Labs being hybrids... Is that a concern even if I'm not interested in breeding them? Not having to pay the $30+ for shipping from an online retailer would be a plus for me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

No. Just don't distribute the fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The other thing is you really can't call them labs or assume they will exhibit the behavior of labs. Know that the cost/fish is often less when ordering online, so that with a good-sized order it is actually cheaper to order online because you save the shipping by having a lower cost/fish.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds good.

At this point, I've got 8 Acei's that all seem to be doing well after a couple weeks.

It looks like if I can talk my wife into one big fish order, that may be the most economical way to go.

In addition to the Aceis, here's what I had in mind:

Labidochromis caeruleus Lion's Cove ''Yellow Lab''
Cynotilapia zebroides Jalo Reef ''Yellow Top''
Iodotropheus sprengerae ''Rusty''
Metriaclima sp. ''Elongatus Chewere'' Chewere

Would 5 species be too much for my tank? Any compatibility issues with those particular species?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Some may say the elongatus 'chewere' are blue barred, and too close in appearance to the cyno 'jalo reef.' More like blue blotches but still similar. Have you looked at elongatus 'chailosi?' Yellow bars against black. Just a thought. DJ and others would be able to advise further. Not sure how many species for a 5' tank are recommended. Since all your fish except the elongatus are considered on the lower end of aggression, maybe you could get away with a 5th fish...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 5 species for a 72" tank but you might be able to squeeze. Elongatus I'd go with 1m:7f due to aggression, and yes, don't combine with the Jalo if the species you choose has blue bars.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks again for all the help!

I've actually found another (independent) LFS that has more variety than Petsmart, and better prices than any online retailer I've found (at least for fish they keep in stock). I just picked up 8 Yellow Labs (unlike the Petsmart ones, these have the black stripe along the fins), and so far they're doing well.

A couple (hopefully last  ) questions:
- The newly discovered LFS has Red Zebras. If I picked up some of them instead of the Rustys from the list above, would they be equally compatible with the rest of my proposed stock list?

- If I went with elangotus chailosi instead of chewere, would I still need to shoot for a 1m:7f ratio?

I'd end up with:

Yellow Tail Acei
Yellow Labs
Red Zebras
Cynotilapia zebroides Jalo Reef ''Yellow Top''
Metriaclima sp. ''Elongatus Chailosi'' Chitande


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want to combine yellow labs and estherae (red zebras) because they crossbreed. Yes all elongatus are 1m:7f to be cautious.


----------



## wheels83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks (again) for all the help!

At this point, I still just have the Acei and Yellow Labs - haven't yet gotten to the point of placing an order with an online seller, and it'll be a while before I have enough cash to do so.

I did however hear that an LFS about an hour away recently got in some Cyn. Afra "White Top". Based on the profile on this site, they seem to be a little more aggressive than the others on my list. Would they fit well (in place of the Yellow Tops) with what I already have? Or would the coloring be too similar to the Acei?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Assuming Cynotilapia sp. ''Hara'' Gallireya Reef then they would be good with your Acei and labs, and compatible with your list.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

White tops would be an excellent addition to your tank.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

The only thing about Hara is that the females do look similar to Acei females - I'm not sure if that would be a risk for cross breeding. I keep Hara and love them, but if I already had Acei in my tank I think I'd look for something else. It would be a little too much blue for my taste... just my $0.02.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I think hara and acei are compatible and low cross breeding risk, but agree with the above poster, together they do not look so great.

Have you considered something like pseudotropheus maingano; something with horizontal bars.


----------

